# Huntington Beach area bike rentals



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

So I'm going home to visit the folks in a few weeks and was trying to find a place to rent a bike for a few days.... don't need anything crazy, but looking for a mid-level road bike (105 or up) to hit a few rides that week... anyone know of a place in OC that rents decent bikes? thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't know if these guys rent bikes but you can try contacting Jax Bicycles or Surf City Cyclery.


----------

